# Sharpening Class -



## Dave Martell

We're going to hold a sharpening class here on Saturday Sept 17, 2011

Since I haven't held a class in ages I've had a lot of requests (at least 20ish) so if you're interested please don't hesitate to sign up because I think this one will fill up quickly since there's only 7 slots available.

Please see *Japanese Knife Sharpening Class - * for sign up details.

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

We've already got 2 sign ups - like I said guys don't hesitate on this one.


----------



## cnochef

I signed up Dave, I'll be driving the 8 hours down from Toronto. AACK! Perfect timing for me, as my wife is away for her sister's bachelorette weekend in Montreal.


----------



## jm2hill

wow crazy! want to drive me? . I kid as it will be end of quarter end which means audit time! and I'll never get time off. August long weekend tho thats vacation time!


----------



## Andrew H

Really Dave? The one week I've blocked off for vacation with the family? Really?


----------



## Dave Martell

cnochef said:


> I signed up Dave, I'll be driving the 8 hours down from Toronto. AACK! Perfect timing for me, as my wife is away for her sister's bachelorette weekend in Montreal.




You're crazy Lyle but I'm glad, looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Dave Martell

Andrew H said:


> Really Dave? The one week I've blocked off for vacation with the family? Really?




Family time is overrated. 

Sorry man


----------



## BertMor

Dave Martell said:


> Family time is overrated.
> 
> Sorry man


 
Guess you're sleeping in the shop tonite, Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

BertMor said:


> Guess you're sleeping in the shop tonite, Dave




What's new?


----------



## cnochef

Dave Martell said:


> You're crazy Lyle but I'm glad, looking forward to meeting you.


 
I love a good road trip. I've driven from Canada to both New Orleans and New Mexico/Mexico.

It's either learn sharpening from you or send my knives across the border every time I need them touched up, and that takes way to long with Canada Customs and Canada Post.


----------



## cnochef

jm2hill said:


> wow crazy! want to drive me? . I kid as it will be end of quarter end which means audit time! and I'll never get time off. August long weekend tho thats vacation time!


 
I was actually thinking of PMing you to see if you wanted to come down with me. Too bad you're busy, I am a chef for a private organization and this is actually a slower time for me at work.


----------



## Dave Martell

It's already half full with one more on the fence.


----------



## jm2hill

cnochef said:


> I was actually thinking of PMing you to see if you wanted to come down with me. Too bad you're busy, I am a chef for a private organization and this is actually a slower time for me at work.



I wish I could. travel and get a lesson from Dave. What could be better than that.
Too bad the last day I get off for the next month is monday. Gotta get a long long weekend in before QE starts and I start working 6 to 6!



Dave Martell said:


> It's already half full with one more on the fence.



As it should be! and how could anyone be on the fence. Silly people.


----------



## Dave Martell

OK you mugs - how come I've got a pile of requests to hold a class and once again I've only got 2 people signed up? Hmmmm? :bat:

I know it's not always easy to get away and the cost is high considering class cost and travel/lodging and all that so I realize and understand the issues, I'm just teasing is all. 

Funny thing is I really do get a huge number of people always asking about holding classes but the last few times I've tried the turn out has been low. Maybe I've exhausted all the people interested within driving distance? LOL


----------



## JohnnyChance

Dave Martell said:


> Funny thing is I really do get a huge number of people always asking about holding classes but the last few times I've tried the turn out has been low. Maybe I've exhausted all the people interested within driving distance? LOL



Sounds like you will have to go on tour like a rock band.


----------



## BertMor

Dave, you always have a spare bedroom here in SoFlorida to teach a class. We can sit on the patio and watch the aligators drift by as we sharpen knives.


----------



## Dave Martell

BertMor said:


> Dave, you always have a spare bedroom here in SoFlorida to teach a class. We can sit on the patio and watch the aligators drift by as we sharpen knives.




I've never been to Boca, this sounds like fun.


----------



## BertMor

I'm not in BOCA, I'm in Boca. The difference is that BOCA is where all the rich pretentious people live. I am so far west that I'm near the swamps, but this is a good thing. Come on down the weather is hot sticky and daily thunderstorms in the afternoon.

It's paradise

p.s. don't come during hurricanes


----------



## Dave Martell

Due to lack of interest I'm re-scheduling the class to Sat - Sept 17, 2011. Hopefully this extra time allowed will bring in more sign ups. Sorry for any trouble this may cause.


----------



## sudsy9977

ohh now maybe i can come now...woohooo....ryan


----------



## Dave Martell

sudsy9977 said:


> ohh now maybe i can come now...woohooo....ryan




Cancelled


----------



## Dave Martell

LOL


----------



## Jim

It may be time to do the Sharpening Roadshow in NYC.


----------



## sudsy9977

that ain't nice.....ryan


----------



## Dave Martell

Jim said:


> It may be time to do the Sharpening Roadshow in NYC.




Yeah what ever happened to those plans?


----------



## Doug Seward

Dave, what about Ashokan?


----------



## mr drinky

I'm going to look into it. I'd love to make it. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell

Doug Seward said:


> Dave, what about Ashokan?


 

Ahhh crap I forgot, thanks for the reminder Doug.


----------



## BertMor

I love Ashokan. Back in the day, it was a satellite campus of my alma mater, SUNY New Paltz. we used to go up and float down the Eospus River


----------



## cnochef

JohnnyChance said:


> Sounds like you will have to go on tour like a rock band.


 
Hey that's a great idea! I would also offer to put you up at my house if you wanted to do a series of classes in Toronto and make some great cash selling stones and other accessories. Believe me, you would have HUGE turnout here. 

Something to think about, anyways.


----------



## echerub

Did I hear a suggestion about Dave coming up for a series in Toronto?  It's not nice to tease a guy like that just before lunch 

Oh, I think there would be a very healthy turnout indeed. There are a surprising number of folks here who appreciate good knives and, therefore, have an interest in sharpening them to their potential.


----------



## Dave Martell

Road trip?


----------

